
How game theory will solve the problems of the Euro Bloc and stop Iranian nukes - oli5679
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuilleton/debatten/game-theory-how-game-theory-will-solve-the-problems-of-the-euro-bloc-and-stop-iranian-nukes-12130407-p2.html
======
oli5679
I share the Rubinstein's reservations about the usefulness of Game Theory.

To give some context, he is one the 100 most cited economists in the world,
coauthor of the most popular graduate Game Theory textbook and probably has a
reasonable chance of winning a Nobel over the next couple of decades for his
work on areas such as bargaining theory.

